# Experior Master Plumber Test??????



## ryaniniowa (Feb 2, 2005)

...


----------



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Study Guide*

Use Google, I typed in Master Plumbing Study Guide and had 222,000 thousand hits in .45 seconds. There should be something that can be of use! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Ted Glenney (Feb 10, 2005)

Tom Henry is pretty good, I've read some of his stuff several years ago. I can't remember much about the test I took it so long ago, but it didn't seem that difficult to me. If you've had any decent plumbing training and a little hands on experience, just get a good night of sleep before and you should pass. Just let ol' Uncle Ted know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Ted Glenney (Feb 10, 2005)

Uncle Ted is here to help!


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

GOOD LUCK my nephew just to the test in va and saidit wasnt bad 4 hr test he was done in 1 1/2 hrs . passed


----------

